# My Little Collection!



## NatalieMT (Apr 13, 2008)

This is my collection at the moment (will update with a picture of my brushes asap and also my non-MAC stuff), I finally got round to taking photos. I started seriously buying MAC last year when the Tectonic and Rush Metal collections came out, so I've not got a massive amount of stuff yet, but I love it all -










L-R - Reflect Blue, Reflects Gold, Lovely Lily, Dazzleray, Copper Sparkle, Sunpepper, Helium, Softwash Gray, Naval Blue, Forest Green.





Paintpots - Painterly, Perky, Rollickin'.
Fluidline - Dipdown.
Paints - Bare Canvas, Chartruese.
Shadesticks - Royal Hue, Silverbleu (also Plushlash).
Liners - Inky liquidlast, Permaplum, Violet Underground, Ola Viola, Ms Petunia, Navy Stain, Peacocked, Ivy, Light Blue, Tendered.










Boring - I guess it's obvious what these all are!





Nail Lacquers (L-R) - Boom, Girls Will Be Girls, Gold Veneer, Vestral White.

Thankyou for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 13, 2008)

nice collection! thanks for sharing


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice Collection...love the colours


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 14, 2008)

nice stuff!


----------



## bell21 (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks good! I love all your pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to start collecting those


----------



## Winnie (Apr 14, 2008)

You have more than I thought you would for a little collection, Loving it


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Yeah it's not *that* little but by no means on the massive scale of quite a lot of Specktra members, I'm kind of holding off buying current products right now though, until I'm back in the US and it's cheaper. Hoorah!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice collection!!  I love all your eyeshadows!  And it was right around Rushmetal that I started buying MAC and becoming addicted too!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## n_c (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 18, 2008)

Thankyou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------

